# Naruto Trail Of Freedom



## Genesis (Feb 24, 2007)

My second Naruto fic which is an AU. Constructive criticism and comments appreciated.


----------



## narutofangd (Feb 25, 2007)

Only had the chance to read the first few chapters but i already think it's awesome mate!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome so far (as expected)

pretty confusing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



like how Sakura and Sasuke know Naruto, even though he left when he was like nine



but i'm sure you'll clear it all up in due time


----------



## narutofangd (Feb 25, 2007)

Can i ask a question concerning the dragon are you basing it off the Western dragons with 4 legs and wings or the traditional Chinese dragons which are more serpentine in nature?


----------



## Genesis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rise Against713 said:


> awesome so far (as expected)
> 
> pretty confusing
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto recognised Sasuke.

Sakura doesn't know him and i'm not saying anything about Sasuke.

And yes, it will be cleared up in due time. In about 3 or 4 chapters actually.





narutofangd said:


> Can i ask a question concerning the dragon are you basing it off the Western dragons with 4 legs and wings or the traditional Chinese dragons which are more serpentine in nature?


A mixture really.

His body is serpentine but he stands on 2 feet along with having no wings, much like traditional Chinese dragons.

His arms and legs are thick and and quite visible though like Western types.

There's a lot more to Genkei than you know though. But that won't be shown until the final third of the fic.

I'll just say that if you thought HoD took you for a ride, this'll be an even bigger rollercoaster.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a really good fic.  I hope that you will keep your word and make it a NaruSaku.

Any idea when you will update?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 26, 2007)

one of the great things about Shodai's fics is that he updates them every few days or so.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 28, 2007)

^Indeed, but i am going to slow down soon. Busy days.

Anyways, Chapter 6 is up.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 28, 2007)

awesome chapter, and how do you always make me want to read more at the end?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Genesis (Mar 5, 2007)

@ rise - lol, there's no need to bump.

Anyways, the next chapter should be up tomorrow at some time.

Also, some people have been saying that they don't like Naruto smoking. In response, i will say that there are mutliple reasons for it. A few will be revealed through the course of the story while the final one is one of symbolism and i'll explain it at the end when i finish the fic...hopefully, i'll finish it.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 5, 2007)

^^Why do people have a problem with him smoking?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought it was because he's depresced about what happend when he was 16 (when he stopped being a shinobi)


----------



## Genesis (Mar 6, 2007)

Chapter 7 is up!  


Rise Against713 said:


> ^^Why do people have a problem with him smoking?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I don't really know why people have a problem with it, though it doesn't really matter if they do.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's partly the reason.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 6, 2007)

sweet as always


*Spoiler*: __ 



 was the little dragon more of a western style or was he more like the other one (forgot his name)


----------



## Genesis (Mar 9, 2007)

^Answered the dragon thing a few posts above.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2007)

Lol nice ff :0


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2007)

Man youre frickin great i love this story and your first story "Hands of Destiny" XD


----------



## Genesis (Mar 9, 2007)

Darky^Sonic said:


> Lol nice ff :0





Kazama-san said:


> Man youre frickin great i love this story and your first story "Hands of Destiny" XD


Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 10, 2007)

Shodai said:


> ^Answered the dragon thing a few posts above.



 sorry didn't see that


----------



## Genesis (Mar 13, 2007)

Chapter 8 is up! :shrooms


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 13, 2007)

as always i want to read on but there isn't anything to read yet 

oh well. great chapter


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 13, 2007)

Great, I just read it. I love it !


----------



## Genesis (Mar 13, 2007)

Rise Against713 said:


> as always i want to read on but there isn't anything to read yet
> 
> oh well. great chapter


Lol, believe it or not, i actually cut out a scene from this chapter.

Don't worry, by chapter 10 this story will be in full force. There's a hell of a lot i want to do and show, it's just a matter of if i can get there.


Evil ShadowX said:


> Great, I just read it. I love it !


Thanks.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow I been waiting for your second story, since your first one was the best damn story I ever read. Now all I gotta do is read this


----------



## Genesis (Mar 21, 2007)

^Glad you enjoyed Hands of Destiny.

This is a day late but Chapter 9 is up!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sweet chapter.  i was wondering if naruto would meet the tsuchikage


----------



## Crisp (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a question, in "Hands of Destiny" you were originally going to have Naruto die in the end but then decided against it, so are you going to have Naruto in this story die in the end since "Trail of Freedom" has a bit more of a depressing atmosphere than your first story.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 27, 2007)

Chapter 10 is up!  


Crisp said:


> I have a question, in "Hands of Destiny" you were originally going to have Naruto die in the end but then decided against it, so are you going to have Naruto in this story die in the end since "Trail of Freedom" has a bit more of a depressing atmosphere than your first story.


Good question. I'm sorry for replying to it so late. I haven't had the chance to come online in the past week because of busy days etc.

Just to add some clarification, the original plan with HoD was to have Naruto survive hence you got the twist with the Kyuubi. I had thought of killing him mid way through the story since i had a good chance to add some symbolism and i had thought of some really good scenes but i didn't do it because of the Kyuubi twist which had its foundation layed down in chapter 2. As for ToF, i'm not going to answer such a question because it will ruin things possibly.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ yea that would 

anyway awesome chapter as always. i hope we see some action soon.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 30, 2007)

great story so far, either ur hiding the main plot and are taking it slow. or there isn't one that i see.  I hope you elaborate a little more as to where the direction of teh story it going.  Not just whats on Naruto's agenda.

ne ways keep up the great job! i love teh story so far.  its a refreshingly original story!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 1, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> great story so far, *either ur hiding the main plot and are taking it slow*. or there isn't one that i see.  I hope you elaborate a little more as to where the direction of teh story it going.  Not just whats on Naruto's agenda.
> 
> ne ways keep up the great job! i love teh story so far.  its a refreshingly original story!


I'm doing the bold part.

The rest of the plot will become apparent very soon. It's just important i give people a sense of the main characters i'll be using since i've changed how the manga played everything.

I'll put it this way; everything is connected with a lot of strings and soon, i'll show you the ball of string. I'm actually very proud of what i thought up for this fic's plot since it's all extensively connected. Now, i just have to execute it right.

Glad to know you like the fic.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 4, 2007)

Chapter 11 is up!


----------



## Frankto (Apr 4, 2007)

Very impressive. Always leaves me wanting more. Good job ;p


----------



## Crisp (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a very good story, I think I like it more than your previous work "HOD". I liked this chapter very much with the start of the Naru/Saku development and it left me curious to see how Naruto's and Gaara's meeting in Suna will go. Also two more things...
1. Will Sasuke and Naruto's relationship get more focus in this fanfic than it did your other one. 
2. Will we get to see more of Yuka soon, she seems like a interesting character and I'm wondering what kind of person she is and what she and Naruto are to each other (I'm pretty sure it's nothing romantic just by reading the first chapter).

  Edit-(I forgot something)
Where's Iruka and is Naruto gonna learn Rasengan (though if he will you'll probably not tell me).


----------



## Genesis (Apr 5, 2007)

Crisp said:


> This is a very good story, I think I like it more than your previous work "HOD". I liked this chapter very much with the start of the Naru/Saku development and it left me curious to see how Naruto's and Gaara's meeting in Suna will go. Also two more things...
> 1. Will Sasuke and Naruto's relationship get more focus in this fanfic than it did your other one.
> 2. Will we get to see more of Yuka soon, she seems like a interesting character and I'm wondering what kind of person she is and what she and Naruto are to each other (I'm pretty sure it's nothing romantic just by reading the first chapter).
> 
> ...


1. Yes, it'll get more focus in this fic.

2. Yuka will be popping up very soon.

3. Iruka most likely won't even appear in the fic and the Rasengan thing...

Hope that helped.


----------



## Crisp (Apr 5, 2007)

Woah it's Godzilla now (almost didn't recognise you)
and yes it does clear things up (guess you had Iruka die during the Kyuubi attack or something) thank you for replying .


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 6, 2007)

I almost couldnt find the fic here for a minute. I had the same problem with Hands of Destiny back when you originally changed your name 

But seriously this story is really coming together. And now were starting to see some Pairing Development.  I really hope to see good things from this story in the future


----------



## Genesis (Apr 12, 2007)

Two pieces of news right now.

First of all, i'll start by saying the latest chapter of the fic should've and would've been up on wednesday morning but fanfiction.net doesn't let me upload it and it is annoying since i've tried literally about 100 times. I'll try to get the chapter out as soon as possible.

Now for the news.

Bad news - I'm going on holiday this sunday for 6 weeks so there isn't going to be an update for at least 7 weeks. However, i will get started once i return and this fic will not be abandoned. There's too much potential for that and besides, i might make it better since i'm going to the himalayas and am bound to get some good experieces which i can incorporate.

Good news - The original plan was to leave a vey evil cliffhanger which would've had you questioning things for a long time and only pissed you off since there wouldn't be an update for a long time. However, i have decided to not to do that and left the story in a better place. The cliffhanger will still happen down the road but it'll be when i return and there won't be any problems since i'll be regularly updating.

That's all, feel free to ask any questions and i'm going to try and get Chapter 12 uploaded and out before i head off.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^  Dude that sucks. Two months without an update? jk, i can wait (i've been waiting for almost 2 monthes for this one fic) 

and thanks for not leaving us with a huge cliff hangger. 

sweet chapter as always


----------



## Genesis (Apr 13, 2007)

Serious question for those who read this and have a fanfiction account. Do you have problems uploading documents?

Because i can't and it's screwing everything up. I want to get this chapter out before sunday since i'm leaving but i keep getting an error message.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 14, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> Serious question for those who read this and have a fanfiction account. Do you have problems uploading documents?
> 
> Because i can't and it's screwing everything up. I want to get this chapter out before sunday since i'm leaving but i keep getting an error message.



I have a FF account but I never uploaded anything before. I only go there to read


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, i've tried countless times but i haven't been able to upload the latest chapter. This is a little messed up since i was going to annouce the fact there won't be an update for 6 weeks so everyone who read my fic would know but that didn't go as planned.

I guess there'll be a double chapter when i return and hopefully, by that time, fanfiction will have sorted itself out.

See you all in 6 weeks.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Hurry Back Godzilla!!!

6 Weeks is too Long!!!!!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Apr 22, 2007)

see ya


----------



## ShangDOh (Apr 22, 2007)

Curse you Fanfiction.net! 

*banishes FFnet to the darkest depths of darkness*


----------



## me like narusaku (May 2, 2007)

This fic is NaruSaku right?  I am pure NaruSaku, and will not read any stories with Naru/other than Sakura or Saku/other than Naruto.  Hands of Destiny was amazing, and I'm sure this one will be too.  I just want to make sure that it's NaruSaku first before I read it.  I don't want to be reading, and find out that it's not NaruSaku.

BTW, Godzilla, you are an amazing writer(especially at NaruSaku)!


----------



## Tmb04 (May 13, 2007)

me like narusaku said:


> This fic is NaruSaku right?  I am pure NaruSaku, and will not read any stories with Naru/other than Sakura or Saku/other than Naruto.  Hands of Destiny was amazing, and I'm sure this one will be too.  I just want to make sure that it's NaruSaku first before I read it.  I don't want to be reading, and find out that it's not NaruSaku.
> 
> BTW, Godzilla, you are an amazing writer(especially at NaruSaku)!



Yes it will be a Narusaku Fic. The pairing Development just recently started but we all know the capability of Godzilla!!!


----------



## Genesis (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey all, i'm finally back.

I actually came back a few days ago but it's been one hell of a hectic and enjoyable vacation. I'm hoping to post an update in a few days and then get back into the rythm of writing again. I think i've gotten too lazy.  

To answer an above question which has already been answered...it is Naru/Saku.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 8, 2007)

Godzilla is Back!!!!!! Trail of Freedom will Continue!!! This sucks for me though, As soon as you get back from Vacation I'm just about to go on my own Vacation   Oh well, it's still good news that your back


----------



## Genesis (Jun 8, 2007)

Chapter 12 is up!

I decided i might aswell post it since you've all been waiting a long time already.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I read the latest chapter and it was pretty good. But I want to get a few things clear since it's been a while. It was Kakashi, Sakura, Chiyo and Jiraiya that were the ones that went on the Gaara rescue mission right? It was also Sasuke and Jiraiya who fought Gaara post Chuunin right? Was Sakura there for that, I dont remember if you mentioned it or not. What about Sai? Most Fics that dont have Naruto grow up in the village usually have Sai if they take place Post Time Skip+.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 13, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> I read the latest chapter and it was pretty good. But I want to get a few things clear since it's been a while. It was Kakashi, Sakura, Chiyo and Jiraiya that were the ones that went on the Gaara rescue mission right? It was also Sasuke and Jiraiya who fought Gaara post Chuunin right? Was Sakura there for that, I dont remember if you mentioned it or not. What about Sai? Most Fics that dont have Naruto grow up in the village usually have Sai if they take place Post Time Skip+.


Yes, it was Kakashi, Sakura, Chiyo and Jiraiya who went on that mission. It was self imposed by Jiraiya and Sakura, Kakashi agreed to help.

Sakura was there when Jiraiya beat Gaara. She's mentioned in the flashback.

Sai is absent in this fic. I've decided not to include him at all since there's no need. However, i always get side ideas when writing so maybe something will crop up though i doubt it.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 17, 2007)

Chapter 13 is up!


----------



## Crisp (Jun 17, 2007)

That chapter was a very good read as usual Genesis (how many times are you going to change your name ).

I like how your portraying everyone, ecspecially in the newest chapter with Gaara (and NaruSaku interaction is always good), and I can't for Sasuke and Naruto to interact with each other (though that might take awhile, considering their both in different countries - - as well as more info on Naruto's past. 

So far I'm liking this more than you other fic "HOD", which is saying alot .


----------



## Genesis (Jun 18, 2007)

Crisp said:


> That chapter was a very good read as usual Genesis (how many times are you going to change your name ).
> 
> I like how your portraying everyone, ecspecially in the newest chapter with Gaara (and NaruSaku interaction is always good), and I can't for Sasuke and Naruto to interact with each other (though that might take awhile, considering their both in different countries - - as well as more info on Naruto's past.
> 
> So far I'm liking this more than you other fic "HOD", which is saying alot .


Thanks.

And this should be my last name change. This was my original one.

Also, i'm glad to hear you like this more than Hands of Destiny so far since by the end of it, i want to have everyone saying that. This is going to be bigger and better in every way.

Naruto's past will slowly be revealed but you'll get bits here and there very soon. And the Naruto/Sasuke interaction or the beginning of their friendship in this fic is coming soon.

Little extra info for you, it's back in Konoha in the next chapter.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 21, 2007)

Chapter 14 is up!

Man, i need to put some effort in keeping this thread alive and kicking.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the chapter.  The plot is gearing up to be a bang.

~Gnosismaster


----------



## Genesis (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks     .


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn !! your story is add in my favorite story .... amazing story .....rep on your way 

and 

i can't wait for next chapter.......


----------



## Genesis (Jun 28, 2007)

^Thanks.

The next chapter should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 28, 2007)

Chapter 15 is up!

Enjoy.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 29, 2007)

oohhh chapter is here !! i can read it ........

thank you for it  since i am whine about it


----------



## Genesis (Jul 3, 2007)

Chapter 16 is up!

Longest chapter yet.


----------



## Snowblind (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, a similarity I noticed between this fic and Trail of Freedom~~In both fictions, it seems as if the plot...comes together...hell, how do I say this? The plot seems incomplete as the story begins, but it steadily proceeds to create a unified picture. Complicated, but a sign of an excellent outline, and good writing skills.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A question: Just what is Naruto's skill level, as a ninja? He lost to, and was captured by Akatsuki, but beat Gaara solidly.

Is he, in skill, similar to a mind/high level Akatsuki member?

Because his seal has ben weakened, does that mean he can manifest Chakra tails more easily?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I figured out what the Psyche Seal does.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 4, 2007)

thank you for update ... i have to start over becasue i forget plot .. i have many fic ...


----------



## Genesis (Jul 4, 2007)

Snowblind said:


> Well, a similarity I noticed between this fic and Trail of Freedom~~In both fictions, it seems as if the plot...comes together...hell, how do I say this? The plot seems incomplete as the story begins, but it steadily proceeds to create a unified picture. Complicated, but a sign of an excellent outline, and good writing skills.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks.

I'm guessing you mean HoD and this fic. Not sure though since you could easily be talking about something else.

Onto your question - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



As a ninja, you're looking at him being just above Kakashi in terms of skill. The difference is though that the way he's been trained makes him more deadly. You'll see what i mean later on. As for Akatsuki capturing him, he was a lot stronger back then than now and i'm also going to be showing how all that went down.

Hope that helped.





-PimpBot5K- said:


> I think I figured out what the Psyche Seal does.


I think you did.


Baby Raptor said:


> thank you for update ... i have to start over becasue i forget plot .. i have many fic ...


I'm not surprised. This fic is going to have a very deep and intricate plot so rereading might be a must for everyone once i've finished it. They'll pick up on a lot of things the second time round.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 10, 2007)

Chapter 17 is up!

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 11, 2007)

Iwa just LOVES digging its own grave(I see it in a lot of fics).


----------



## Genesis (Jul 13, 2007)

I had to base it around Iwa since i expanded my story off canon history. The details are all made up though.

And lol, there's still more shit that's been done and has to do.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 16, 2007)

Chapter 18 is up!

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pretty Cool.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 18, 2007)

dang  cliffhanger !! thank to Sasuke ... finally he is not evil this time...


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 18, 2007)

This story is coming along very nicely Genesis. Can you give us a hint when you'll tell us Yuka's fate? Or can we expect it next chapter?


----------



## Genesis (Jul 18, 2007)

Pinkfloyd697 said:


> Pretty Cool.


Thanks.


Baby Raptor said:


> dang  cliffhanger !! thank to Sasuke ... finally he is not evil this time...


lol, Sasuke's never been evil.


Tmb04 said:


> This story is coming along very nicely Genesis. Can you give us a hint when you'll tell us Yuka's fate? Or can we expect it next chapter?


Yeah, there'll be a hint next chapter.

And then 2 chapters right after, you'll get a big revelation and finally know what everything is about. Which will also mark the halfway point of this story.


----------



## Capacity (Jul 19, 2007)

yay for Sasuke!! loved the chapter Genesis


----------



## Genesis (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Hollow. Any questions, feel free to ask.

Chapter 19 is up!


----------



## Zethios (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude you somehow sent me a reply to an unsigned review:

'The word count was slightly over 40 words. I try to keep all my chapters around that length. There have been a few longer ones which reached 50, 70 and even 80.'

Okay so all that went WAY over my head. I'm sorry for being stupid.

P.S. If you try to keek chapters DOWN, by all means don't. I don't mind chapters being like 10k words. Unless you do that for asthetic reasons, or if you know you have fans with short attention spans, wich is understandable. 

Or becuase you have all chapters planned out (wish all the other 10,000+ ppl would do that). 

P.P.S. It was a great chapter. I like Sasuke's characteriztion. He's not totally evil, nor a complete sissy. Chya hit the nail on the head bra.

P.P.P.S. If you made 'Echo Of Immortality' You would just rock so hard. Naru/Tem would be a cool pairing.

I also Feel that HoD was kind of, bland? It was a greatly written story it just kind of lacked some kind of spark. I think 'Golden Fox' also has that problem.

Don't get me wrong you both have 3 thousand feet on anything I could do...
This is probally why I can't read epics. Poor David Eddings. It felt like coldly telling an epic story I guess... I dunno

Maybe that's why ToF got a Rec first? I Rec'ed it becuase it felt... Relatable? Fresh? New? 

Guess that's b/c the 10 gajillion fanfics already covered everything relatable to cannon.

All fanfics now are taking the same Plotline and trying to do it better than anyone previous. 

Not exactly thrillin


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 25, 2007)

i wonder Sasuke will leave from Fire country since he dont trust with leaf with Naruto....or not 


i hope next chapter ,,, Fifth Hokage will wake up ??  ooohh i wonder Naruto between Yuka will reveal  so many question...


----------



## Crisp (Jul 26, 2007)

You did a good job at this chapter with bringing more of the other characters into the story and showing what their capable off. The cliffhanger at the end was also interesting and got me anticipating what happens next.

As for those reviews you got who wanted a pairing change. I'm glad your still sticking to your original plan of NaruSaku. In my opinion it's much more interesting to read how Sakura will become important to him and eventually see how/when both actualy fall in-love with each other. Ecspecially since it's being done at a slow and easy pace with getting to know the other. Not that I want to seem cold to Yuka since I really like her character and will be sad if she's gone.

The bonds between Sasuke, Naruto, and Genkei are another set of relationships in your story I like. I have a lot of fun reading the dynamics of Genkei and Naruto because not many authors I know of have a summon and a human interact on such a personal level with each other, and I'm wondering if you'll ever show how Naruto meet Genkei and why thier so close. 
I like how Sasuke is being portrayed and being more delved into (personally I like your Sasuke better than current cannon Sasuke right now :/) He's more unpredictable than he was in your last since in "HOD" he didn't have so much inner conflict other than Naruto's uncertain future. While in "TOF" he's a bit more lost and lonely, wondering about his true place and what choice is really right or not. And also I like seeing how his relationship with Naruto evolves and just how it wil affect him in the future chapters.

Also the antagonist's are in my opinion are better than the ones in "HOD". They are a bit more complex and harder to predict than the Akatsuki leader was. Plus they has a bit more personality and there's more mystery to them and whatever this Confederation truly is.

(This post might have been a long ;- -) Overall the story is very high quality with a good atmosphere about it.


----------



## Skulllad (Jul 26, 2007)

wow its pretty good *COUGH*i was to lazy to read it*COUGH*


----------



## Genesis (Jul 26, 2007)

Zethios said:


> Dude you somehow sent me a reply to an unsigned review:
> 
> 'The word count was slightly over 40 words. I try to keep all my chapters around that length. There have been a few longer ones which reached 50, 70 and even 80.'
> 
> ...


Okay a few questions to answer.

1. Yeah, the main reason why i keep my chapters a reasonable length is because if i don't have anything important to write i won't. I've seen too many stories where people ramble on, and in my opinion it affects the story. This story will have more chapters will be like 6000, 7000 words but those are the really important ones.

2. Thanks for the review and i am heavily leaning towards "Echo Of Immortality." Mainly because, it's going to be original and definitely great. I could start it right now but i'm going to wait and add a few things but definitely look forward to it.

3. I think HoD lacked something too and that would be me not really taking much time on it. If you were there when i was writing it, i was updating every 2 days. I was thinking up things on the spot and using them. I didn't take the time to really make sure of what i want to do. It still turned out good but i expect ToF and EoI to be better than it in the end.

4. I Have realised people not really being original about what they're doing. I could very easily take a previous plotline and make it better. That's very easy to do but it's harder to write your own tale and get people engaged in it. That's why i'm proud of ToF even if it has only 400 reviews. It's all original and even though the readers don't know 80% of the plot, they're still reading. I'm happy about that since they're going to get some good surprises over the next few chapters which will make them enjoy this more. I wasn't saying this fic will be better than HoD as a promotion thing, i mean it.


Baby Raptor said:


> i wonder Sasuke will leave from Fire country since he dont trust with leaf with Naruto....or not
> 
> 
> i hope next chapter ,,, Fifth Hokage will wake up ??  ooohh i wonder Naruto between Yuka will reveal  so many question...


You're going to get a lot of revelations over the next several chapters. The plot will go from 20% revealed to about 85%.

@ Crisp - Thanks, i enjoyed reading all that. I'm glad to know those things are sticking out since i'm concentrating on them the most.


----------



## Zethios (Jul 26, 2007)

1) Personaly i like chapters just a bit longer. However, rambling is a very good point and I'm very glad you take enough care to avoid it.

2) I would suggest against starting untill after you finish ToF. 

3) I was there for the endgame and I don't remember it every _two_ days...
I get the point though.

For a run and gun it was decent. _Very_ decent. Was it your first fanfic?

4) Well _statistacly_ i could argue against your point...
Dont' get me wrong either. I'm extremly glad for your new plots. 

Also: Twists are a major portion of plot. If people don't read BOOKS in general becuase they don't know the plot then we'd live in a dull world.

P.S. Crisp knows what he's talking about. I second everything he said.

P.P.S Only 400!? The reason why you get those 3000+ reviews is A) Leaving it in progress for two years or B) writing Yaoi.

If the reason for that logic is becuase you want it on that 1000 review C2 (a very good goal mind you) You can walk away with the knowledge that this is better than at LEAST 60% of the stuff on there.

P.P.P.S. If you ever write Yaoi I will...

Burn you toast so badly no amount of scraping will get the black stuff off.

=)

I look forward to the next couple chapters. Keep at it. 

Your effort shows.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 26, 2007)

Zethios said:


> 1) Personaly i like chapters just a bit longer. However, rambling is a very good point and I'm very glad you take enough care to avoid it.
> 
> 2) I would suggest against starting untill after you finish ToF.
> 
> ...


Well, i'm not going to start EoI until another 2 or 3 months maybe. It might come sooner. But ToF will remain priority.

HoD was updated like every 2 days on average when i first started. I was giving people 3 chapters a week. The last 6 or 7 chapters slowed down to about 3 days while the last one was 10. That was because i was burned out and i was more interested in fleshing out ToF's plot.

As for HoD being my first fic. It is basically. My previous attempt was a 2000 word fic for FF7 which was about 3 weeks before i started HoD.

I actually do want to get this fic over 1000 reviews but that's only because i want it to look good next to HoD if someone comes to my profile. 

And don't worry about Yaoi, i hate the stuff.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 27, 2007)

thank you for write yaoi but most yaoi author has pretty skill with write but i dont like yaoi stuff..


i can't wait for next chapter ........

did you notice my sig has your story ... most of member love this becasue they send to me in PM .. i told them check this in this thread..


----------



## Genesis (Jul 27, 2007)

Chapter 20 is up!

Yes, it is earlier than usual.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 28, 2007)

yay!! time to read 20   i love you for hard work .. rep on your way  i can do it!!


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 29, 2007)

Did you read the latest chapter of Naruto yet Genesis? It's pretty Ironic how the AL turned out to be the same exact person from Hands of Destiny...


----------



## Genesis (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, i read it.

It made sense to me to make it Madara because you can believably connect everything to him. I guess i was right and Kishi is going to do something like that.

But he'll do it a hell of a lot better and different. The writer always knows more than the reader so now i'm intrigued as to what he'll do. I can see how close i was then...or not.

Lol, still...i miss the old Tobi.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 29, 2007)

me too , i love old tobi ..... 

but most people love bad ass style


----------



## Genesis (Jul 30, 2007)

Chapter 21 is now out!


----------



## Zethios (Jul 31, 2007)

Good stuff dude. 20's fight scenes were well done. 21's so sad. 

By the way. Did you guys have to say that Madara was AL? Thanks for spoiling it. 

Just kidding. I don't care. I'm so behind on the manga. I'll start reading it again. 

Eventually.


If you have the time...

I'd like your opinion on my fanfic. It's my first one. There's a thread for it on the forum. Here's the story:



If you get around to reading it... Thank you.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 31, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Chapter 21 is now out!



i wonder Saukra will heal him after Yuka 's death ...   i like kind of sasuke (not emo ..) i love them  hurry up 



Zethios said:


> Good stuff dude. 20's fight scenes were well done. 21's so sad.
> 
> By the way. Did you guys have to say that Madara was AL? Thanks for spoiling it.
> 
> ...




i like it but too much mafia stuff for me


----------



## Genesis (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm just going to say one thing.

We're not near the end yet. There's still a long time left.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 31, 2007)

i know but i want to read so bad in next chapter ...

what happen to Yuka's people ??


----------



## Genesis (Jul 31, 2007)

You'll find that out after a few chapters.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 3, 2007)

Chapter 22 is up!

@ Zethios - I checked out your fic since it wasn't long. It's an interesting start and certainly different. But it looks like it is a complete AU, am i correct? As long as you have some plan of what you're going to do, then you should get some people reading. Keep it up, i guess.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 3, 2007)

Chapter 23 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 6, 2007)

i think Forum have problem with tech stuff ... 


anyway  damn who is Sasuke or Copy Ninja will stop guy slash Naruto's leg...

i wonder Naruto/ Sakura will pairing ... 

i am not picky about it 

damn when is next chapter 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 6, 2007)

Next chapter will be up in a few days, or around that time.

The NaruSaku stuff will begin soon. There's just a lot to cover yet. The void, the summoning realm, the Confederation, and the history of the world.

Then on top of that, there's like a major twist coming soon as well as the building of Naruto's relationship with Team 7 and his rebirth.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 7, 2007)

Yay!! but i dont want to see Naruto and Saukra too fast love each other in other Fanfiction ... i want to see take time to learn each other then take time ... 
i hate it .. one chapter . they hate each other then next chapter they love each other .. it is too fast for me....

dont worry about NarutoSakura .. for moment ...   *.*

i want to know about Summoning Realm .. since that part throw me off .. i love it ..Confederation suppose was part of Cloud Villige ??

ehh?? major twist make me demand from your stories .. i hope i am stay in your thread... 

what you planning complete to work on story ??
*
for me  i hope it will longer than  Naruto: Hands Of Destiny*


----------



## Genesis (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't worry about Naruto and Sakura. It's going to be a slow build as already evident.

No, the Confederation are not part of Cloud village.

The story will be longer than Hands of Destiny, i hope to have it finished in a couple of months.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 8, 2007)

Chapter 24 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 9, 2007)

i knew it !!  i am so happy you keep pace of release.. ( i dont mind wait for two week or three week...)

i wonder how Naruto will return to Fire country ??


----------



## Genesis (Aug 13, 2007)

Chapter 25 is up!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice to read another story from you again, I loved Hands of Destiny and hope you will make this one even better ^^


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn Copy-Nijna have hard time to face to face him ...if you read it then you know i am talk about


----------



## Reno (Aug 13, 2007)

Awsome fanfic Genisi just read through the hole fic and I love it, keep up the good work and hurry with a new chap


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Don't spam my thread. Delete your post.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2007)

A quick answer to an anonymous reviewer since he left no email.

Genkei is the boss summon of the dragons. Not all boss summons are huge, like Enma for example. However, there is a lot more to Genkei and that will be revealed in due time. Also, i will explaining about dragons in greater detail as well as the summoning realm in general.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome fic. One of my favourate fics that is being written as of now. I only really prefer Tempered In Water, and possibly The Dichtomy of Kazama Naruto, assuming Naruto isn't going to be overpowered which is the vibe I'm getting from that fic atm.

Tis better than HoD by quite a bit. HoD was really quite good in actuality, but this is simply far better, in terms of writing, plot and character develepment. Not to mention it's original. And yet so many people still think HoD is better because it's fairly cliche. It's quite sad.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

Chapter 26 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 16, 2007)

whoa ! i thought it will next chapter in one week or more week

to rush to read lastest chapter.....i will review it after i read it

i am back

it is very interesting but it was not enough to answer of my questions .. mean i need to wait for more answer between copy ninja and his daddy!!

that is funny .. Saukra hate to be waiting ...


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 16, 2007)

Trail of Freedom is coming along real nicely right now. I just checked out your profile on FF and it seems you mentioned a sequel to HoD. You also mentioned another fic in the works as well. I wouldnt mind reading either of them but me and probably the rest of your fans would want to see the sequel to HoD. But then again it's all up to you.

I got a couple questions about ToF now.

1- What would you rank Hajin as in terms of skill and power? You mentioned that he fought the Yondaime over 20 years ago and apparently he taught himself the Hirashin. So far he's the "Main" Villain of the story but that doesn't always necessarily mean he's the strongest, What do you say? 

2-What about Tenjou?Him being the right hand man and all, What would you rank him as? Is he stronger than Tai and Gen? What about Naruto or Sasuke? 
(You dont have to answer either of them if it'll Spoil anything)


----------



## Genesis (Aug 16, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Trail of Freedom is coming along real nicely right now. I just checked out your profile on FF and it seems you mentioned a sequel to HoD. You also mentioned another fic in the works as well. I wouldnt mind reading either of them but me and probably the rest of your fans would want to see the sequel to HoD. But then again it's all up to you.


Most likely, at the moment, it's going to be the other fic. Not the sequel to Hands of Destiny.


> I got a couple questions about ToF now.
> 
> 1- What would you rank Hajin as in terms of skill and power? You mentioned that he fought the Yondaime over 20 years ago and apparently he taught himself the Hirashin. So far he's the "Main" Villain of the story but that doesn't always necessarily mean he's the strongest, What do you say?


He is the strongest and will remain so. I've wanted to use the seals and delve into their mechanics and Hajin is the perfect person to do that with since his fighting style will be based around that. Expect some interesting stuff when you see him go all out.


> 2-What about Tenjou?Him being the right hand man and all, What would you rank him as? Is he stronger than Tai and Gen? What about Naruto or Sasuke?
> (You dont have to answer either of them if it'll Spoil anything)


Tenjou is the second strongest person in Iwa next to Hajin. Both him and the Tsuchikage would make mincemeat out of any of the Titans of Iwa. Tenjou also has a backstory and that won't be revealed until near the end.

The Titans are on the level of an average Akatsuki member (Deidara, Kakuzu etc). Ken was basically a fast finisher but met his match against someone who had the perfect defence. Nin was just arrogant and didn't finish the fight quick enough. They both had what you would call power ups. Tai and Gen will be on the same tier with different abilities.

As for Sasuke and Naruto. Right now, Naruto would get his ass kicked against either Tenjou or Hajin. The key thing to remember about Naruto is that he stopped his training and being a shinobi for 2 years. So he suffered a drop in his skill. His original level was no joke and you'll soon see what it was.

Sasuke, on the other hand, is around the level of Tenjou. He didn't stop his training and has been steadily improving. However, he can't beat Hajin because of the way they fight. Hajin has a special fighting style that needs to be countered in the same way.

Hope that helped and any of you, feel free to ask general questions.


----------



## Crisp (Aug 19, 2007)

*I'll put this in spoiler tag so as to not give anything away to those who haven't gotten this far.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I feel bad for Yuka (RIP) though I like how you made her origins and her family connections and I'm wondering if we will still learn more about her later on even though she's gone.

Though for NaruSaku it just makes it more interesting. I don't think Yuka will be replaced and forgotten and will always have a special place in his heart. But I find it exciting to see how Sakura will become an important part in Naruto's life, and eventually become equal to Yuka in Naruto's heart (or more if that's how you want it).

Genkei the dragon is my favorite OC in your story. I really like how you breathe life into him and give him so much depth and personality. I'm surprised that he holds so much importance but I'm glad. To bad he's gone off now.

As for the Sakumo twist you put in. I personally liked it since I've not read another writer do it before and it can bring some more delving into Kakashi's character and allow possible future father son interactions (though most of them might not be happy at first due to their history XP).

But anyway I can't wait for when Naruto wakes up so there can be more Team 7 interaction. I really like the interactions of Naruto with Sakura and Sasuke.    

Edit- 

Last time you'll changed your username huh Genesis, or should I now say Tazmo, XD. Boy you just can't stick on any name can you.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 19, 2007)

As always, it's interesting to read your comments Crisp.

As for the name change, i couldn't resist.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 24, 2007)

Chapter 27 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 25, 2007)

did you read chapter 367 reveal of Fourth 's full name !!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, it was a good chapter and i'm grinning from ear to ear.

I'm getting quite a few things right with HoD - 

- Madara is the leader
- Naruto inherited his name from his mother's side
- The Uzumaki were not originally from Fire Country

The things remaining - 

- The Bijuu and Sharingan originated from the King of Hell entity
- Naruto's ancestor was a jinhcuuriki
- Madara wants to merge with the King of Hell
- Madara helped with the foundation of Konoha

We'll see how that goes.

Anyways, what are your thoughts on the new chapter of ToF?


----------



## Crisp (Aug 25, 2007)

Tazmo_ said:


> Anyways, what are your thoughts on the new chapter of ToF?



It was good. I liked the talk between Kakashi and his old man there (went how I kind a imagined it would, can't really blame Kakashi for feeling what he does at the moment. I'd be feeling pretty abandoned myself ).

The official first meetings of Genkei and Yuka with Naruto were amusing (ecspecially Yuka's XP). I don't know why but I like the fact that Yuka is older than Naruto (shrugs).

As for the confederation spy, my first thought was Teuchi (idk I thought it was random) but then he's a Ramen guy what does he know. My second thought was Aoba but then I was like Nah that won't happen (X/).  

Hey does reading the latest chapter and finding out about Naruto's Mom and the fallen Whirlpool country change anything for future chapters. I don't care but I'm just curious if your thinking about adding or changing anything in your story after learning this cannon info. 

Ah well, thanks for the chapter.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 26, 2007)

@ Crisp - Nah, it changes nothing. I wrote ToF so it stands alone and i don't have to worry about the manga screwing things up for me. Whereas with HoD, i was in a rush to finish it before too much information popped up.

On a side note, the latest chapter has helped with the sequel to HoD. One of the side plots in there was going to be about Naruto's lineage so now that Kishi has provided me with some info and a fallen country. I can let my brain run wild with it, lol.


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome new chapters.  Love the fanfic.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 29, 2007)

^ Thanks.

Chapter 28 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 30, 2007)

yay  i already review in your fanfiction ...  i give 8/10 but i want to see more flashback in naruto and light naruto ...


----------



## Genesis (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, the memory arc is in the process of wrapping up now.


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 1, 2007)

Love the updates during the summer.  A lot of ppl didnt do that.  THanks


----------



## Genesis (Sep 1, 2007)

No problem.

I actually went on vacation a few months back and didn't update for like 8 weeks. I would guess most others are on their vacations now, hence no updates.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 2, 2007)

dang .. i thought it was update.. oh well . i can wait for it  ,,, 200 fanfic keep me company unitl you update it  hehe!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 6, 2007)

Chapter 29 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2007)

ohh running to your story.... i wonder memeory arc is over.???



i give 8/10 ... i like war in three world ... Iwa will enter Summon realm??


----------



## Genesis (Sep 20, 2007)

Chapter 30 is up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 21, 2007)

it is funny Naruto was piss off at Saukra for warining about smoke ...


----------



## Crisp (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to see Naruto up and walking again, even though he's still down in the heart.

How your weaving all these different plots and themes around in your story is something I find very smart and a bit rare. Your telling your story at your pace and your not rushing anything too fast. In 'HOD' your story was nearing it's final with just a few more chapters to go, but in 'TOF' it feels as though the real plot has just begun while everything before was just a really long prolouge to ready the characters and hint to the readers of what was to come. 

The history you've given your version of the Narutoverse is fascinating in that it keeps me guessing. I like the way you've put in the Tengu's, and the one part where it talks about the one Tengu helping out humanity kind a reminds of the one story from mythology where one of the Gods felt sorry for men and taught the gift of fire to them (sorry can't remember much of it, it's been so long since I've reviewed the ancient mythology of Gods and such from different cultures XP).

In this chapter I like the flashback with Sasuke about how Itachi died. How it all played out and why really does explain a lot about Sasuke's current mindset. 
With Genkei, his situation is bittersweet at best. I actually can't think of what else to say about it, other than I really like him and that air of charisma he has about him (that and I've always been a huge dragon fan, so I always hope to see more of them ).

I actually like how this is playing out for Naruto. It's really sad that he lost Yuka the love of his life and in some ways he's losing Genkei, his best friend. But then there's Sakura and Sasuke. Naruto's going through a lot right now and I'm interested in seeing how Sakura and Sasuke will come to eventually fit the roles of new lover and best friend (that is what's going to happen right? ).

Anyway Taz- no wait, Genesis "again" (I swear you change names as much as someone changes socks, if it wasn't for your storie's posted in the NF fanworks section I wouldn't know who you were two thirds of the time ). Thank for writing the chapter and this story.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 22, 2007)

As always, it's pleasurable to read your comments Crisp. And yeah, Sasuke and Sakura will fill the gap left by the others.

Regarding my name change, I thought it's time to go back since i got bored of my gimmick. Besides, I had tricked enough people.


----------



## TzazikiKrieger (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I guess you hear the same every single day by someone, but this is really an awesome fanfic!
I really liked the way you develop the story, but in the last chapters I thought it was a bit too fast, latting Naruto fall in his "dream dimension" and suddenly revive in the last chapter, even though he was nearly about to die.
It killed in my point of view the uncertain atmosphere, which you created in the previous chapter!

But otherwise it would be lame to let Naruto stay knock out for another chapter, anyway there are so many things which need to be cleared so making  another kind of filler chapter would not cause any disappointment.

Anyway really great work and ideas, like the celestial summons, the void, the history of the world, the relationships between the 3 partys in your Narutoverse and so on ...
This is really a thumbs up for your creativity!

Well then again thank you for the enjoyable moments I had, reading the storys and of course do not let us wait that long, we now that the real interesting stuff is coming right in the next chapters 

PD: Also big thanks to Baby Raptors signature, without it i would have spent hours on fanfiction.net, searching for really good fanfics!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for reading.

Don't worry about the "dream dimension", i'll clear all that up soon.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 27, 2007)

i know my sig is helpful ... hehe!!

back to topic

finally you change your name?? eh? 
any news about next chapter...


----------



## Genesis (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapter 31 is up!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 7, 2007)

Chapter 32 is up!

What do you guys think?


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good chapter. Cant wait to see naruto's training and how your gonna get his relationship with sakura going...


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2007)

I just read HoD this morning, and so just read ToF, and oh my god you are so talented !
Cant wait for the next chapter and to see naruto's training!
I liked brooding naruto, it made a change from him being overly happy all the time and it was good to see the normal side to him. 
Love your work, cant wait to read more.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 25, 2007)

Finally, chapter 33 is up!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2007)

Chapter 34 is up!


----------



## Crisp (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah, nice chapters you've written so far. I'm glad that Naruto got his spunk and determination back (you can only take so much of a down Naruto).

I liked how smooth the creation of Team 7 (with Naruto) felt, and how they are already feeling and acting like a team, and I'm eager to see how you continue to write their dynamics within the team.

I also like how Naruto's bond with Sakura and Sasuke continues to develop from here since I think now that there on a Team they've gone past a wall of sorts and are now friends, whether they realise it themselfs or not. And I like seeing how Sasuke evolves to be a sort of brother to him and how Sakura evolves into his lover (and vise-versa).

Tsunade has not been pushed aside, I appreciate that she continues to get depth and insights in your story and I like seeing how she will come to embrace the role of Hokage fully in her heart and see her self truly fit for it (both she and Jiriaya are my two most favorite adult character in the series so I'm happy with the way you portraying and giving them light ).

And the dragon, I'm glad to see more dragons and there (or other summons) lifestyles.  (hope we see more of Genkei's son again) 

As for things I'm still waiting for, Kakashi and Sakumo time. It hasn't been touched upoun much yet and I'm eager to see hoe Father and son interact more in the future and what kind of bond they will form (if one at all).

But other than that I'm happy with the way things are going and I wait for the next chapter (you promised NS interaction right ).


----------



## Capacity (Nov 18, 2007)

great chapter Genesis keep it up


----------



## Tmb04 (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you forget about us Genesis? 

Seriously though, I havent been on in a while but I read the last few chapters and thought they were great, keep up the good work


----------



## Genesis (Dec 28, 2007)

No, i haven't forgotten. 

I just went without internet for two weeks, and upon returning was extremely lazy. I've actually got so many ideas in my head right now for Echo of Immortality, which is shaping up to be an epic beyond what i had envisioned, that it's sidetracking me partially. I'm planning it out properly and really want to get it started.

But i don't want to do that until i finish Trail of Freedom. At the moment, i've written over half of chapter 35. I'll try and get it finished before releasing it sometime this weekend or a little later during the week. Regardless, i plan on getting back to a regular schedule and finishing the story so i can get started on EoI and possibly the sequel to HoD at the same time.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant fanfic, hope to see updates soon!


----------



## Tmb04 (Jan 7, 2008)

well thats always good news to hear


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 23, 2008)

very good fic, differing from the series but eith a great plot!

Genesis, is the update coming soon? Also, could you tell how many chapters are you hoping this fic to have (roughly)?

keep on the good work


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 24, 2008)

Ragnekhav07 said:


> Continuation........
> 
> Medical ninja arrive and start treating her.  The sphere was enormous and Naruto kept on gathering more chakra. Everyone was terrified. Suddenly Naruto lifts his head with his eyes closed and he yells, ? SSSSSSaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkuuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?  The sphere explodes creating a light brighter than the heavens but harmless.  The flash was so strong and so bright that it reached all of the villages. Then it still kept on going covering ? of the Earth.  It was brighter than the sun.  And then everybody looks up along with Pain. Pain opens his eyes and is terrified for the first time in his life.  They all see Naruto floating and inside a light beam out of the whirlpool of clouds in the sky.  Lightning was flashing everywhere all over Naruto?s body. Naruto turns his head to Pain and opens his eyes which were glowing like Aang?s Avatar State.  Suddenly the ground was shaking and all of the volcanoes exploded and lightning roared.
> To be continued(maybe)??????????????????????????.



 Didn't you post this in another thread and was told to GTFO?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 24, 2008)

wow i only read a couple of chapters and its awesome. nice detail in writing. u have alot of talent


----------



## Genesis (Jan 27, 2008)

Chapter 35 is up!


João Saragoça said:


> very good fic, differing from the series but eith a great plot!
> 
> Genesis, is the update coming soon? Also, could you tell how many chapters are you hoping this fic to have (roughly)?
> 
> keep on the good work


Thanks. The next chapter is out right now.

I wanted to make this different from the Naruto story yet still retain some of the original qualities. Call it an experiment of sorts but i'm glad you're liking it. I just hope my readers don't end up disappointed.

As for how many chapters are remaining, i don't want to give an exact estimate but it will take a couple of months to finish it off.


cursedmarkpedro said:


> wow i only read a couple of chapters and its awesome. nice detail in writing. u have alot of talent


Thanks. Hopefully this break i've taken hasn't affected my writing too much.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn!! i get behind ...  did you seen your review... ilove it ... that is true you will planning to Squeal of Hand of Dentiny ???    Damn I want to see more Saukmo ...


----------



## Genesis (Feb 12, 2008)

Chapter 36 is up!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 12, 2008)

This fanfic is original not only in it's plot but in it's diction; What many fanfic lack is going beyond simply adding Plot, Dialogue, Plot, Dialogue. I've only read 2 chapters so far, but the precedent doesn't seem to change.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 29, 2008)

So is chapter 37 going well? I hope we get an update soon


----------



## Genesis (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's basically finished. I'm going to update tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent! i love it.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Genesis (Mar 1, 2008)

Chapter 37 is up!


----------



## Senzairu (Mar 2, 2008)

Just read the first chap, seems pretty good so far, I'll be reading more as soon as I get the time. 

It seems I've started reading the fic as it's about to end.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Fanfic...  You are doing a great job with it!But you haven't posted a new chapter in a while? When is the next chapter coming out???? I want to read more!!!


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 15, 2008)

hope the nexy chapter comes soon

One question: Has Naruto started training the third part of the special training (the mind part)?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude did you like die? Where is the next chapter coming up?


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

magnificient story


----------



## Stringer Bell (Aug 8, 2008)

Sick story, I see that you haven't updated in a while.  Have you abandoned this project?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 12, 2008)

damn i thought it is new post mean new chapter...  i think Gensies said nothing about abandoned .. check it at Geniese 's profile 

i already check and message to author .. i dont get nothing from Geneies 

oh well ..


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is good, more more more man come on.


----------



## xemteexx (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! I've been reading your stories for years now and I've never thought to look at the threads you've made ahah. Anyway, I've read HOD when it came out and I really liked it. Then, I've been reading TOG since it came out and I honestly love it more than HOD. I am always anticipating the next chapter. One of my favorite aspects of it is the slow development of Naruto/Sakura. It makes their story so much more believable and real and that much better when they actually do get together. It always brings a smile to my face when they have little cute moments in the latest chapters.

But, it seems like you haven't updated in a while, which is unusual for you. I hope everything is alright and I really hope you update soon. I can't wait for it!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey man, are you thinking of continueing this story? Or have you abandoned writing altogether?


----------

